# Intensifying vibrate function



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Does anyone know how I can intensify the vibrate function on one of my apps for my iphone 6s? The app is a timer and the vibrating it produces is impossible to sense half the time even when keeping the phone in my pocket. It seems you can create vibrate patterns for the phone, but what can I do about this app?


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Can anyone help???


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can increase the length but not the intensity. Older IPhones were better at this because they used a motor.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Corday said:


> You can increase the length but not the intensity. Older IPhones were better at this because they used a motor.


How?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.imore.com/how-set-custom-alert-vibrations-or-disable-them-your-iphone-and-ipad


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Corday said:


> https://www.imore.com/how-set-custom-alert-vibrations-or-disable-them-your-iphone-and-ipad


This is for controlling the phone's vibration feature. I need to affect the vibration made by an app.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please explain further. Do you mean this: https://apps.apple.com/us/app/interval-timer-timing-for/id406473568 ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might tell folks what app this is, otherwise they are just shooting in the dark also be aware there may not be a way to change it unless it was built to do it.


----------

